# CTTC foothill chapter meeting friday the 25th



## dmmj (Mar 22, 2011)

The foothill chapter of the CTTC (California Turtle and Tortoise Club) Is having it's meeting this friday the 25th at 7:30

We have lined up Jim Misiak to give a talk about sulcatas, If I remember correctly he is the man up in ojai who has some 60 sulcatas on 13 acres of land, he gave a very good presentation last time and it should be another good one.
We will be having our annual plant auction next month april should be a good one it is always popular and you can usually get some good plant at a good price. We will have snacks, questions will be answered. If you have any questions feel free to ask and I hope to see you there.

P.S we will be having a pre meeting at 6:30 to discuss our upcoming educational fair, Everyone is invited and if you have any good ideas or want to help out fee free to come on down.


----------



## Tom (Mar 22, 2011)

I think you are thinking of Dave Friend. 

I'm going to try to make it again. Save me a seat.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 22, 2011)

Jim Misiak is from the Chino chapter. He's great!


----------



## jensgotfaith (Mar 22, 2011)

Where does the Foothill Chapter cover?


----------



## Laura (Mar 22, 2011)

i think he needs to post pictures of his 60 sulcatas and enclosures!


----------



## Fernando (Mar 22, 2011)

Where will the meeting be held?


----------



## dmmj (Mar 22, 2011)

La Arboretum in arcadia


----------



## dmmj (Mar 25, 2011)

Official bump


----------



## Fernando (Mar 25, 2011)

I so wanted to go! It was my wife's birthday today...happy wife = happy life


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 25, 2011)

I went and had a great time meeting people and donating and eating. Thanks for the invite!! I am glad I was able to attend at least one tortoise event before I leave for Alabama.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a blast meeting tom and cory, and tom's friend his name escapes me, thanks to you guys we ha one of our best nights for 50 50 raffle, and they were kind enough to donate all the money to the club, thanks guys .


----------

